# Giường ngủ hiện đại giá rẻ



## stdabds (12 Tháng chín 2021)

*GIƯỜNG CÓ NGĂN KÉO SIZE QUEEN*

Giường ngủ có ngăn kéo 1m6 size Queen đang được rất nhiều người ưa chuộng trên thị trường. Kiểu dáng được tích hợp giữa kệ, hộc lưu trữ và đèn led sẽ khiến không gian của bạn trở nên tối ưu hơn rất nhiều. Với những chiếc giường thông minh này người dùng có thể hoàn thoàn lược bỏ những món đồ vật cồng kềnh khác khư đèn bàn hay bàn lưu trữ cạnh giường ngủ.

Hiện nay sản phẩm có 5 màu là trắng, mộc, gỗ keo, xám, gỗ óc chó. Mỗi màu sẽ phù hợp riêng với từng không gian nhà khác nhau.

*GIƯỜNG GỖ HIỆN ĐẠI SIZE QUEEN*

Giường ngủ DB008 được làm bằng chất liệu PB cao cấp, có kiểu dáng được tối giản khi không thiết kế thêm phần đầu giường. Chính vì mẫu mã có phần phóng khoáng này nên sản phẩm giường ngủ DB 008 rất được các gia đình ưa chuộng.

Sản phẩm có 3 màu là nâu đậm, trắng, gỗ tự nhiên. Cả 3 màu sắc này đều là những màu đặc trưng của nội thất Hàn Quốc mang lại cho người sử dụng cảm giác thư giãn nhẹ nhàng.

Sản phẩm liên quan *Tủ quần áo xoan đào 3 cánh* , Tủ quần áo gỗ ép , Giường ngủ gỗ , Giường ngủ gỗ tự nhiên , Giường ngủ gỗ ép .
XƯỞNG SẢN XUẤT NỘI THẤT SIGVIET.COM
Hotline : 0989538965
VPGD : 28, Hữu Bằng, Thạch Thất, Hà Nội
Xưởng sx : Thôn Hữu Bằng, Thạch Thất, Hà Nội


----------

